# USC Graduate Application



## BigAbe00 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi All!

I'm wondering what are the contents of USC's Graduate Application Form? Is it primarily arbitrary information such as undergraduate university and GPA? Or are there also sections for extra-curriculars, etc.? Does USC (particularly Film Production MFA) pay no attention to extra-curriculars? If I have a particularly impressive extra-curricular, where would be the best place to mention it? Letter of intent? Collab question?

Thanks in advance!


----------

